# Songs that make you think about stuff.



## Dr.Pecker (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Grandpapy (May 20, 2017)

I love this guy. Please skip the ad.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 20, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> I love this guy. Please skip the ad.


I like it a lot, thanks for turning me on to it.


----------



## Wavels (May 21, 2017)

Dubious service personnel...hmmm.


----------



## abalonehx (May 26, 2017)

I dont understand how Zappa liked tobacco so much but not cannabis.
Should have been right up his alley.
And if he only smoked the holy weed he'd be alive....


----------



## abalonehx (May 26, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (May 26, 2017)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 2, 2019)

the thread topic made me remember this

*THE MOODY BLUES-LEGEND OF A MIND (TIMOTHY LEARY'S DEAD)-1968*


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 5, 2019)

This place has a history
The Spaniards settled here
They burned the town and fields
They moved away from here

My grandma often told me
She knew it peaceful here
The war took all the vigor
War took the best from here

Ah ah ah ah when the wind turns
Ah ah ah ah and blows the leaves from the trees
Ah ah ah ah harvest moon

I see the days grow shorter
I feel the nights grow cold harvest moon
Young people feelin' restless
Old people feelin' old Harvest moon
I sense the darkness clearer
I feel a presence here Harvest moon
A change in the weather
I love this time of year harvest moon

The Cobys worked that valley
They gave that land a go
They built a thriving business
Then came that early snow

They lost their livestock that year
They lost their sheep and goats
They sold the farm in springtime
Went south to work the boats

Ah ah ah ah when the wind turns
Ah ah ah ah and blows the leaves from the trees
Ah ah ah ah harvest moon
I see the days grow shorter
I feel the nights grow cold Harvest moon
Young people feelin' restless
Old people feelin' old Harvest moon
I sense the darkness clearer
I feel a presence here harvest moon
A change in the weather
I love this time of year harvest moon

Ten years in this farmhouse
Ten years come this May
My simple needs are covered
Since grandma passed away

Long time since there's been trouble
That's what the people say
I told the new man when I
Sold the farm today

Ah ah ah ah when the wind turns
Ah ah ah ah and blows the leaves from the trees
Ah ah ah ah harvest moon

I sense the darkness clearer
I feel a presence here harvest moon
A change in the weather
I feel some evil here harvest moon

I hear some frightful noises
I don't go out at night Harvest moon
Since Bobrow's youngest daughter
Disappeared from sight Harvest moon

I know they'll find her some day
They find them all that way harvest moon
After the thaw in springtime
The snow melts away Harvest moon

I see the days grow shorter
I feel the nights grow cold harvest moon
Young people feelin' restless
Old people feelin' old harvest moon


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## booms111 (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 6, 2019)

I don't speak French
But that doesn't matter to French girls 
I don't speak French
But I've got a shit load of Euros


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## kmog33 (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jan 9, 2020)

@Amos Otis this came on my NPR station today. Almost messed up my nap.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 11, 2020)

You guys like thinking?


----------



## too larry (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 16, 2020)

Makes me think about the best nights of romantic, passionate sex. - Captain Obvious


----------



## too larry (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Feb 7, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


>


I love how the 60's TV shows with the hottest new rock bands were always hosted by straight laced old guys.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 7, 2020)

too larry said:


> I love how the 60's TV shows with the hottest new rock bands were always hosted by straight laced old guys.


That's Ray Bolger - the Scarecrow in Wizard of Oz.
The choreography of Drake Levin and Phil Volkman [ bass and guitar ] ....the Motown acts stole that.


----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 28, 2020)

*Wild & Rude Version*


----------



## raggyb (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Star Dog (Nov 6, 2020)

It reminds me that life isn't infinite.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 6, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> It reminds me that life isn't infinite.


This line instantly jumped out the first time I heard the lp, and has been with me ever since:

"The sun is the same in a relative way, but you're older. Shorter of breath and one day closer to death."


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 6, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> This line instantly jumped out the first time I heard the lp, and has been with me ever since:
> 
> "The sun is the same in a relative way, but you're older. Shorter of breath and one day closer to death."


I'm on the shit side of 50 so it makes more and more sense by the day lol, it's a piece of lyrical genius amongst many others of Pink Floyd, they really are the greatest unequaled band ever to grace the planet.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 7, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> I'm on the shit side of 50 so it makes more and more sense by the day lol, it's a piece of lyrical genius amongst many others of Pink Floyd, they really are the greatest unequaled band ever to grace the planet.


I wouldn't say "The", but would agree that for a time they were 'among' a handful of superior bands.


----------



## injinji (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 10, 2020)

Oyster boys are swimming now Hear them chatter on the tide We understand, we understand But fear is real and so do I.


----------



## Medskunk (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Medskunk (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 15, 2020)

Prima che finisca questa sigaretta
Tu mi dirai di si, oppure forse no,
Puoi pensarci bene,
Non avere fretta
Hai tanto tempo ancor,
Il tempo di una sigaretta
Guardo pigramente, le spire profumate
Lo vedi,
Fumo a piccole boccate
Vorrei fermare un poco,
Questa punta di fuoco
Vorrei fermare il tempo,
Ma il tempo passa e va
Vedi si consuma, questa sigaretta
Tu mi dirai di si, o mi dirai di no
Passano i minuti,
Forse troppo in fretta
Io guardo gli occhi…












Translate to English


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 15, 2020)

Medskunk said:


>


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 15, 2020)

Medskunk said:


>


Much thanks for this post. I seriously dig it ... have replayed several times. Never heard of Arno Elias before, but found a handful of clips on YT. I like every one. Any info you have that could uncover more of this I would much appreciate.


----------



## Medskunk (Nov 16, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Much thanks for this post. I seriously dig it ... have replayed several times. Never heard of Arno Elias before, but found a handful of clips on YT. I like every one. Any info you have that could uncover more of this I would much appreciate.



I dont know much about it except the feels! He is really good overall but especially this song hits the marrow.

I had this on playback when it came out for a good 2-3 years, in a very eye opening period of my life.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 16, 2020)

This still haunts me. Prophetic.


----------



## injinji (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 21, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


>


About 25 years ago the chairman of our board (local bank prez) stopped his car on the interstate and walked into the river. Because of insurance, his standing in the community and such, they called it an accident.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Nov 28, 2020)

Imagine there's no Yoko.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## solakani (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 27, 2020)

RIP Tony.


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 29, 2020)

makes me think about facemasks


----------



## injinji (Dec 31, 2020)

RIP Alto Reed (maybe the best name in Rock and Roll)


----------



## injinji (Dec 31, 2020)

*BILL WITHERS*
Prolific, genre-defying singer-songwriter and bluesman

_July 4, 1938 — March 30, 2020_


----------



## solakani (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jan 2, 2021)

*JUSTIN TOWNES EARLE*
Millennial Americana music's favorite son
_Jan. 4, 1982 — Aug. 20, 2020_


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 2, 2021)

injinji said:


> The world need more Russian surf bands.


Who could disagree with that?


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## PizzaMan5000 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## PizzaMan5000 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 1, 2021)

injinji said:


>


I see your cop, and raise you KGB.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Mar 2, 2021)

Lovely to see you. It riles them to believe that you perceive the web they weave.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 7, 2021)

Just heard this for the first time.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2021)

Enlightenment, don't know what it is. Wake up.


----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Apr 14, 2021)

Am I high?


----------



## xtsho (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Apr 15, 2021)

Lots of good stuff came around on the mp3 tonight while I was walking. This was the last one. . . . . ie, I can remember it.


----------



## Smokey_Treats (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 18, 2021)

HIT THA LIGHTS !!!!!!! “


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jul 14, 2021)

I still have not told the wife that I love Ween ...


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 14, 2021)

abalonehx said:


> I dont understand how Zappa liked tobacco so much but not cannabis.
> Should have been right up his alley.
> And if he only smoked the holy weed he'd be alive....


It was his prostate !


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 14, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


>


My roomate in college brother-in law was " Buck Dharna"....73....hooked up backstage with BOC and Ozzy....yikes!


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 14, 2021)

And I Will leave on that note have a great rest of your evening


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jul 15, 2021)

Back alley preachers fave...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jul 15, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Back alley preachers fave...


IB TAT, a foul mouthed thru hiker, had some T-shirts made up with that logo.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 15, 2021)

"Moonlight Drive".........Doors.........you know.........( Let's swim to the moon, let's crawl through the tide.........").........great lyrics,very poetic as usual.......it's probably being out of the loop". "Polly"....Nirvana is another, however it's bad thoughts...disturbing shit.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jul 15, 2021)

I really like my dog!


----------



## injinji (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 17, 2021)

It's Friday. Who can come out and play?


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 2, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> It's Friday. Who can come out and play?


Fantastic series....love those kick some serious ass movies.......shoot um up......knives. use to buy the comic for years.


----------



## injinji (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Napolo (Oct 5, 2021)

The Electric Prunes - "Kyrie Eleison"


----------



## xtsho (Oct 6, 2021)

This song always makes me think about all kinds of things. I had this album in the late 70's. We'd eat acid or mushrooms and space out with a black light and posters that glowed.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Nov 30, 2021)

This always gets me in my thinking feels


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 1, 2021)

Yesterday was my BIL's b-day. Were he alive, he would be 71.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jan 25, 2022)

Witch Doctor. David Seville and the Chipmunks.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 26, 2022)

injinji said:


>


Classic shit.....f'ing Leon Russell....I liked " Asylum Choir Ii " with Marc Benno


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Crumpetlicker (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Crumpetlicker (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Gemtree (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Crumpetlicker (Jan 26, 2022)

Last one . This guy makes me think about stuff!!!


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 27, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


>


" I ain't no senators son "...what a fuckjob...


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Goodshit97 (Feb 5, 2022)

This was my best friend's favorite song. Been thinking about you a lot lately Jared, hope all is well brother, RIP


----------



## injinji (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Feb 8, 2022)

The Kinks. Acute Schizophrenia Paranoia Blues.


----------



## injinji (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## ttystikk (Feb 16, 2022)

Awwwwww, come on now- can't bring up Let It Bleed without playing The Midnight Rambler!


----------



## injinji (Feb 16, 2022)

For some reason I thought this one was on LIB too, but found out it's from EOMS instead. But I really like the stones' country songs.


----------



## Dorian2 (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Feb 21, 2022)

The Inner Light. The Beatles.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Feb 21, 2022)

We going to snowball down in Jackson.


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Feb 21, 2022)

The lyrics are more profound than they should be. Fantastic beat, hook, everything. Slaps too.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 21, 2022)

Joyner Lucas adha


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Feb 21, 2022)

Moreso the video than the song. I love watching this one.


----------



## injinji (Feb 21, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


>


----------



## topcat (Feb 23, 2022)

Tomorrow never knows. The Beatles. Turn off your mind, relax and float downstream.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 25, 2022)

_



_


----------



## injinji (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Apr 4, 2022)

Think too much. Paul Simon. The fact is, you don't think as much as you could. Hmm.


----------



## injinji (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Honyuk96 (Apr 18, 2022)

This.


----------



## injinji (Apr 18, 2022)

Honyuk96 said:


> This.


Good choice.

You might find a couple three more cuts on here that will work for you.






Jerry, like this thread, is still Dead


But Bobby, Phil and the two drummers are still alive, and they are out there every night with John Mayer making music Here is a pretty good show, if you have the time.



rollitup.org


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Milky Weed (Apr 19, 2022)

certainly makes me think about stuff


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 19, 2022)

Ok now I'm going deep lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Honyuk96 (Apr 19, 2022)

I’m glad i found this forum ! I used to DJ radio in Telluride, Co. i’m a deadhead but there is sooo much other good music out there. I really dig Michael Franti, especially yell fire.


----------



## Honyuk96 (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 19, 2022)

" Dark Side of the Moon " puts me out there...


----------



## topcat (Apr 20, 2022)

If I had a rocket launcher. Bruce Cockburn.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Apr 21, 2022)

Just my imagination. The Rolling Stones.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## injinji (May 10, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## ttystikk (Jun 20, 2022)

Honyuk96 said:


> I’m glad i found this forum ! I used to DJ radio in Telluride, Co. i’m a deadhead but there is sooo much other good music out there. I really dig Michael Franti, especially yell fire.


That's one fine cut, brother.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jul 14, 2022)

Long overdue, but I cut the wife's hair tonight. So in her honor. . . . .


----------



## xtsho (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Charles U Farley (Aug 26, 2022)

Heard this on Jan 6 and cried my fucking eyes out:


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Dec 8, 2022)

California Saga. The Beach Boys.


----------



## injinji (Dec 11, 2022)

This song was rattling around in my head tonight when I was walking. (this cut is new to me though)


----------



## JessieJim (Dec 12, 2022)

I cant help falling in love - Elvis


----------



## injinji (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Today at 10:25 AM)




----------

